# First Avocado Saop



## Twiggy (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi All! I just cut my first avocado soap! I know is nothing special, but I’m very pleased with result – until now of course! I will see how it will behave with the time, if smell will stay as nice as now and so on


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like a great creamy soap.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Of course, it's special! IMO, all batches are special especially the first of a new recipe. It looks great and I like the color. Is the color from the avocado?


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!  Hazel, the color is from avocado oil, avocado and some of chlorophyll. I will see if it will hardly discolor or not. But for now it looks just like I wanted!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I think it's a perfect color for avocado soap. So, you used chlorophyll as a colorant? I've never used it but green soap wrote awhile back about using chlorophyll in soap and mentioned she always got DOS. Here's a link to where she mentioned it but there are other posts about chlorophyll. You can search for it and see what other people had to say about it. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420

I also found this topic. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=13499

I just wanted to mention this because I don't want you to make several batches and have problems later.


----------



## Marya (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks so yummy!  What fragrance did you use?  If DOS becomes a problem, I also read recently that spirulina (sp?) makes a nice green color.  I just googled and read that it starts out a vibrant Spring sort of green then turns a green-brown.  Which might be a good thing, for avocado?  Also I read that you want to give it a strong enough fragrance to mask a slight algae smell.  

Here are pics I found when I looked for spirulina images: 
http://www.google.com/search?q=soap...vCcnjiAKSg4DgDA&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1171&bih=715

And here's a thread on this forum about using it:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=7173

Here are some sold on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/uk/search?includes[]=tags&q=spirulina+soap


----------



## roseb (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks nice and creamy!  Love the color.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 21, 2013)

It looks lovely .....  Makes me want to make some too!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Oct 21, 2013)

love the colour!  looks so creamy!!!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 21, 2013)

Really nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 22, 2013)

I love the color too.


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you All for visit and nice comments  I’m very happy that you like my soap!!! 


Hazel said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think it's a perfect color for avocado soap. So, you used chlorophyll as a colorant? I've never used it but green soap wrote awhile back about using chlorophyll in soap and mentioned she always got DOS. Here's a link to where she mentioned it but there are other posts about chlorophyll. You can search for it and see what other people had to say about it. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420
> 
> I also found this topic. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=13499
> 
> I just wanted to mention this because I don't want you to make several batches and have problems later.


I've made once a soap with spirulina and it was ok, bur Chl I like more - somehow  I use Chl for some time now, and I don’t have major problems with it. I do not use a lot, and it turns bit darker color after some months but IMO is not DOS. The soap still smalls like it should be, there is not a sign of spots, so as someone said in the thread is not DOS, just slight discoloration : ) But thank you for your concern! That is very nice of you : )

@ Marya: The scent is simply Lime EO, but next time I’ll try something deferent, I think lime scent will vanish fast  Even tho I used fixative…


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm glad to hear you're not experiencing problems with chlorophyll. I hate the thought of anyone investing time, energy and money into soap and then finding out oils have gone rancid. Perhaps it has something to do with the area you live in and the climate. green soap has her location as Southern California and I know some parts of it is considered subtropical. This may have been a factor. But I don't know, I'm just guessing since I've never used it.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 22, 2013)

It is very beautiful.  Looks just like ... avocado!


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 27, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'm glad to hear you're not experiencing problems with chlorophyll. I hate the thought of anyone investing time, energy and money into soap and then finding out oils have gone rancid. Perhaps it has something to do with the area you live in and the climate. green soap has her location as Southern California and I know some parts of it is considered subtropical. This may have been a factor. But I don't know, I'm just guessing since I've never used it.



Thank you Guys for good word and care! <3
Hazel, it has also something to do to with the amount of Chl. I use really not great amount, just a few drops per batch - as I like to keep my soaps rather pastel than heavy colored 
Judy, im happy that my soap remind you real avocado! Is awesome to hear that!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the color! It's perfect for avocado soap. May I ask how much avocado you use?


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you, I’m very happy that you like it  Of course you may  For 28 oz. of oils I’ve used 4,3 oz. avocado


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ohhh, looks so creamy.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Thank you, I’m very happy that you like it  Of course you may  For 28 oz. of oils I’ve used 4,3 oz. avocado



Thank you!


----------



## welsh black (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the colour!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2013)

Marya said:


> Looks so yummy! What fragrance did you use? If DOS becomes a problem, I also read recently that spirulina (sp?) makes a nice green color. I just googled and read that it starts out a vibrant Spring sort of green then turns a green-brown. Which might be a good thing, for avocado? Also I read that you want to give it a strong enough fragrance to mask a slight algae smell.
> 
> Here are pics I found when I looked for spirulina images:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=soap...vCcnjiAKSg4DgDA&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1171&bih=715
> ...


 
I regularly use Spirulina and no smell lingers from it nor does it turn green brown. Usually it is more of a bluish green depending on how much spirulina is used. These bars were colored with spirulina






The green in these salt bars is also spriulina


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! Those are just beautiful! That very dark parts is also spirulina?


----------

